# Alps Outdoorz Day Pack, my new friend



## mdhall (Jan 2, 2013)

I’d been the proud owner of a Fieldline Waist pack with a shoulder harness for the past three years, but it just wouldn’t hold all of my hunting gear! I was tired of having to rotate things in and out for bowhunting versus gun-hunting trips because I always managed to leave something important behind. You’d be surprised at how hard it is to shoot a bow without a release and a gun without bullets! My challenge was that I also needed a bag that would easily pack onto my climbing stands for transporting it all in the woods as quickly and quietly as possible.

I found my solution in the Alps Outdoorz Crossbuck pack. It’s a great mid-sized day pack that was perfect for what I needed it for. It provides the size, mobility and organization I need to carry all of my hunting gear with me everytime I go and easily access it from 25 feet up a tree when I need it.





The Crossbuck offers 2080 cubic inches of space, which compares to a The North Face Jester pack if you are unfamiliar with bag sizes. It has one large main compartment and one front accessory pocket in the front which offers dividers for keeping up with smaller items. There’s also a smaller pocket in front of it with a magnetic closure that is great for holding things you’ll need quickly like a map or a range finder. It also has mesh pockets on each size that are the perfect size for Nalgene bottles or quick-access gear like a saw or knife. I was very pleased with the six compression straps that allowed me to not only snug down my pack so it didn’t make any noise on the hike, but also allows me to attach other packs and pouches. I attached my Snugpak Response Pack which I can detach  and carry by itself if I need to. I also attached my Gerber Myth knife and my Bushnell Range Finder. The zippers all offered oversized pulls that were easy to operate even at freezing temperatures wearing gloves.

The only thing I thought this pack left to be desired was gel padding in the shoulder straps. Don’t get me wrong, the padding on the shoulder straps was sufficient for the amount of weight it carried, and I would normally be strapping it to my climber so the straps would be irrelevant anyway. But, after wearing a North Face pack the entire time I was in college loaded with “learning” books, I really missed that comfort the gel straps offered.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The two great things about the pack I loved where the sternum strap and the back pad. The sternum strap is what ensured it wasn’t going to slip off my climber during the hike in, and the back pad kept it from making a lot of noise. It also helped with the comfort when I had it weighted down and not packing the climber. When I got to my perfect tree, I would wear the pack as a climbed and then attach my safety harness to the tree. After that I would screw in a gear hook to hang my pack in arm’s length. Then I would remove my bow hanger from the pack and screw it in the tree higher than the pack. After that I was ready to pull up my bow and sit and wait for the swamp donkey – prepared and in comfort.


----------

